
Google Memo Author James Damore Talks to Jordan Peterson [video] - manigandham
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agU-mHFcXdw
======
have_faith
Something discussed in the video. Google held "secret" diversity meetings,
secret from the perspective of all meetings are usually recorded at Google and
made available but these ones where specifically not apparently. James
mentions that these meetings where used to discuss (allegedly) illegal hiring
practices.

I'm not from the US, but as far as I understand what's generally labelled
"positive discrimination" isn't just legal, is it not highly promoted? Just
trying to understand what could be mean't from illegal if these hiring
practices are widespread and encouraged.

------
sintaxi
Looks like the other post got flagged. There seems to be people doing their
best to not have this topic discussed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14967529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14967529)

~~~
tontonius
would be interesting to see a list of all the google memo links that got
flagged/removed today...

~~~
tomp
Check out [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) \- it keeps all stories
on HN frontpage, even flagged and downvoted ones (AFAIK).

~~~
boona
Wow, according to this, HN is hard at work at suppressing the Google Memo news
story.

~~~
tomp
HN _users_ (not admins) - although I imagine the objective isn't "supressing
the story" as opposed to "suppressing drama".

~~~
johansch
How can you tell?

------
chippy
I wonder when Damore will be giving interviews on traditional video media? And
I wonder how they will represent it. I certainly hope he gets interviewed by
rational people who oppose his views. It appears that Google's YouTube is
where these news breaks first, and also that he is interviewed first by
allies.

~~~
rapsey
> I wonder when Damore will be giving interviews on traditional video media?

Hopefully never.

> And I wonder how they will represent it.

By misrepresenting his views like they have so far. He does not look like he
is ready to face anyone in the absurd format of what has become news on TV.

~~~
yahna
Okay, then why not a podcaster who's not part of the right wing echo chamber?

Why not someone more "legitimate" who's still capable of a fair discussion
instead of shouting. A newspaper interview perhaps.

------
neilellis
Wouldn't it be so much better if the 'flagged' message would say 'flagged as
offtopic' like Stack Overflow ...

Then at least we can be reminded that that's the main reason for flagging.

I realise the irony ...

~~~
chippy
Submissions are flagged by users. I think most users here are becoming fed up
with this story (even if this video is worth a watch in my opinion). I've
observed admins unflagging submissions on a regular basis.

------
coreyp_1
Why is this flagged, and why do the submitted links keep disappearing? (This
video in this link is incomplete, the full video is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEDuVF7kiPU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEDuVF7kiPU))

The full video is very well put together, including links to the scientific
papers discussed. This is a high-profile event at one of the largest internet
tech company in existance, and it has a bearing on every one of our lives.

So why is it being flagged and removed everywhere?

~~~
manigandham
> Why is this flagged

I think we all know why...

------
pottersbasilisk
Admins need to unflag this.

Damore deserves his own words in the face of everyone spinning his words.

